# Jillian Michaels Launches Supplement Line



## Arnold (Jul 1, 2009)

Jillian Michaels Launches Supplement LineJillian Michaels, New York Times bestselling author and renowned wellness coach from NBC???s The Biggest Loser announces her first ever line of weight-loss products in partnership with ThinCare International. The new products will officially launch at the 2009 National Association of Chain Drug Stores Marketplace in Boston, Massachusetts on June 29, [...]


Read More...


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2009)

She's hot in a Sarah Connor-T2 sort of way. She's gotta be insane in bed.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 1, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> She's hot in a Sarah Connor-T2 sort of way. She's gotta be insane in bed.



you must not have much experience with females because how a female looks has very little to do with how she performs in bed, in fact I would say the hotter ones can actually be lamer in bed than uglier ones.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2009)

True, but I wasnt referring to that. She just has an air about her that seems "fuckable".


----------



## Arnold (Jul 1, 2009)

well, I certainly would not kick her out of bed even if she just laid there like a dead fish.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2009)

Prince said:


> well, I certainly would not kick her out of bed even if she just laid there like a dead fish.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2009)

All I remember is seeing Sarah do the chinups in the hospital and seeing that wild "fuck me" look in her eye. Same thing with this chick.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 1, 2009)

Prince said:


> you must not have much experience with females because how a female looks has very little to do with how she performs in bed, in fact I would say the hotter ones can actually be lamer in bed than uglier ones.



"The fat ones do more..."


Does anyone know where that is from, it's killing me.


Edit: Role Models


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2009)

*Jillian Michaels Talks to Rx Muscle! * 
by Leigh Penman   

Jillian Michaels is best known for her amazing success on NBCs ‘Biggest Loser' series where she has gained the reputation of being TV's toughest trainer (albeit with a heart of gold!). She also has two best selling diet books under her belt and a merchandising empire that includes clothing, DVD's and supplements.

I recently had the opportunity to talk to Jillian about her latest book "Master Your Metabolism" where she examines how we, as a society, have become hormonally screwed up by all the environmental toxins threatening our endocrine system. I personally think that every home should have a copy of this book, since it is really a survival manual when it comes to living in today's chemical ridden society!

However, this book may never have seen the light of day had it not been for one fateful day a few years back when Jillian paid a visit to an endocrinologist and received a somewhat shocking diagnosis....

RX:  So Jillian...revisiting that day in the endocrinologists office you were understandably shocked to hear that, at 30 years old, you  had low thyroid hormone levels, low testosterone levels, high cortisol, low growth hormone, low DHEA and high estrogen levels...I mean everything was out of whack! What was your immediate reaction to hearing these results and what did you attribute all those ‘out of range' readings to?

JM:  "At that point in time I couldn't really attribute the test results to anything because I didn't really know anything. I remember sitting in the doctor's office, listening to him rattle off my issues and symptoms and thinking,' What the hell does this mean?' and ‘How did it happen to me?'

"But at the same time I felt the sky was opening up with answers.  I was struggling to keep weight off but at jillian_michaels_biggest_looser1the same time I wasn't getting enough sleep and I was skipping meals. Random diet tips like getting enough sleep and not skipping meals do work...but you have to stick to them. All in all the whole diagnosis I received turned out to be incredibly enlightening!"

RX:  In the book you mention your use of Accutane when you were in your early 20's. How much damage do you think that caused with regard to your hormone levels?

JM:  "This is tough. My endocrinologist believes it had a major impact on my estrogen dominance. He felt that it shut off too much testosterone production in my ovaries and, with that said; shortly after I finished the course of Accutane I developed Melasma. This is an estrogen based condition where the skin is prone to hyper pigmentation. There are no studies out there to qualify this information though, so at the moment it still remains theoretical."

RX:  I believe you were prescribed thyroid hormone at this time. Do you still take this and do you go with a straight T3 or a T3/T4 combo?

JM:  "I was prescribed a bio-identical combination of T3 and T4. Then, over the course of time, by removing toxic products from my life, going organic, cutting out estrogenic and goitrigenic foods, I have been able to come off the thyroid meds. My thyroid numbers are now in the normal range."

RX:  It is often claimed that many women have undiagnosed thyroid problems that can cause anything from weight issues and fatigue to menstrual problems. In your opinion, could thyroid malfunction be a result of all the starvation diets women have been subjected to over the years?

JM:  "ABSOLUTELY!!!  Low calorie diets only work on the extremely obese. When a body doesn't have a significant amount of weight to lose and there is a large calorie deficit going on, the body signals your catabolic hormones to start over producing cortisol and it shuts down your production of fat burning hormones like thyroid. There is no question about this, it definitely happens! That is why I tell people that when they have 10 or so pounds to lose they must eat at least their BMR every day and must not create a calorie deficit of over 700 max."

jillian_press_01RX:  I thought it was interesting that you go with the philosophy of eating every 4 hours and shun the idea of 6 small meals a day (the bodybuilder's staple). Care to explain why?

JM:  "I have no idea who thought eating 6 small meals a day was a good idea, but it isn't. It keeps insulin levels surging throughout the day, which is bad. In addition, on a psychological level people who are trying to lose weight don't have a lot of calories to play with an spreading them over 6 small meals means that they never really get to sit down to a proper meal. Eating every 4 hours is the number to go for when it comes to optimal insulin, leptin and ghrelin balance."

RX:  What are your thoughts on all of the so called ‘fat-burning' products on the market?

JM:  "I am a HUGE fan of supplementation! I think that supplements definitely enhance performance and allow you to take things to the next level. Of course an ECA stack is the ultimate fat burner but, thanks to the FDA, this is no longer possible. So Guarana and White Willow will have to suffice for now. I am currently developing my own line of natural fat burners. They will contain all natural herbs and have no artificial coloring."

RX:  Do you think that we live in a society addicted to stimulants and what long term impact do you see this having?

JM:  "Yes, we do live in a society addicted to stimulants but some stimulants are bad and some are great. Caffeine when taken in moderate doses is great for cognitive function, insulin resistance, performance enhancement and can increase metabolism by up to 6%. The key here is balance, I mean even vitamin A is toxic in high doses."65166

RX:  In terms of specific foods, I see that two of my staples....bananas and beets....are on your shit list. Is this a Glycemic Index issue?

JM:  "It is definitely a glycemic issue! Although a green banana is a totally different story. It has potassium and significantly less impact on insulin levels."

RX:  In your previous books you have utilized a specific system for assessing your metabolic type based on individual oxidation levels and metabolic turnover rates...do you still hold to this theory?

JM:  "Absolutely. The only reason for that is to eat in a way that sustains your energy and helps prevent you from over eating. At the end of the day that concept, along with focusing on organic foods, decreases the number of calories you consume by managing your appetite and increases your actual calorie expenditure by boosting the production of fat burning hormones."

RX:  Do you think that specific macro-nutrient ratios have an influence on hormone production?

JM:  "It's not so much about macro-nutrients when it comes to hormone production; it is about micro-nutrients. For example, thyroid hormone production is influenced by selenium, iodine and iron in the appropriate amounts. You have also to remove estrogenic and goitrigenic foods and lifestyle products. Macro-nutrient based diets are very out of date. We are currently studying how foods communicate with our individual genetics so, for the most part, that ‘one size fits all' approach is ineffective."

RX:  I was surprised by the effect household products and cosmetics can have on our hormone levels. How has this knowledge affected your strategy around the house?

JM:  "My house is totally green. We use all green cleaning supplies. We leave windows open, change the air filters regularly and have water filters on everything in the house. I use natural beauty products and green cosmetics. Even my mattress is green and my dog only eats organic and drinks filtered water as well."

RX: Testosterone supplementation is now being explored more fully when it comes to women - especially post menopause. What are your feelings on this?

JM:  "I am against exogenous supplementation. I believe that when you administer hormonal supplements you actually shut down yosecuredownloadur body's ability to produce these hormones naturally. I also think that bio-identical hormone replacement is still a very new science and we do not know enough about its long term repercussions as yet. There could be dangers associated with it that we are not yet aware of and it is also expensive and inconvenient. Your body WANTS to be healthy and in balance and you can do many natural things to boost testosterone levels. For a start, avoid licorice and alcohol (these really lower testosterone), eat garlic and use heavy weights in lower body workouts. There are many things you can do to naturally bring the body into balance and boost testosterone; these are just a few random tips."

RX:  Okay Jillian finally, since this is appearing on rxmuscle.com, what are your thoughts on female bodybuilders and women with muscle in general?

JM:  "HOT!!"

source


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 2, 2009)

My wife loves this chick for her toughness towards the contestants. I asked if a threesome would be possible, she said no.
Anyway, good stuff Prince. Always interested in seeing the behind the scenes stuff about people.


----------

